# yamaha vs honda



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

so whats everyones opinion on the Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT624EJ

vs 

a honda of similar price, which would be the 928 track

i found one guy willing to ship me that yamaha from canada, but that could end up being a bit of a pain, could take a while to get, ontop of that it may come damaged and then i have no idea what happens then.

From what i can tell the yamaha 'may' come with a battery on board, the hydro assist, and it almost looks like the augers on that thing are really beefy thick. but it does have a much smaller motor on it 170cc vs 270 on the honda.

i really like the next model up in the yamaha, that thing looks sweet, but, no way i can pay almost 4k for a blower


one last thing, for anyone who has bought a honda or yamaha, about how much did u manage to get off the MSRP? everyone ive called seems to be trying to be really firm on pricing with the most being $100 off


----------



## KpaxFAQ

I paid $2350 with free delivery + tax for a 928WA so $150 off MSRP. They screwed it up during delivery so ended up with a 928WAS for the same price. 

I don't believe there's a large margin of profit in the Hondas.


----------



## 94EG8

Performance and reliability wise they're very similar. To me the Honda makes more sense if for no other reason than parts availability.

Some of the Canadian Honda models also come with an onboard battery and electric chute controls btw along with hydraulic height assist instead of the pedal. They're not available in the US though and they're a fair bit more than a US Honda snowblower.


----------



## snowjoke

Billy Bob. I haven't bought either machine, but I have been checking out both brands up here in the Canuck land. There is a guy (coby7.. I think??) on the Yamaha section that has a Yamaha 624EJ. He seems to really like it and his last post mentions something about how it compares to a Honda 928. 

As far as Canadian pricing goes....Dealers seem to be holding to MSRP $2599 on the new 624EJ. Many dealers have older 624 models discounted by $500-$600 because they retailed for $2999 - $3499 last year and they are too expensive when compared to the new EJ model. There are some dealers that are selling the Ys1028J model at a $600 discount, but that will probably end when the first storm arrives. You should be able to buy a YS1028J for about $3200 USD and a YT624EJ for about $2200 USD. I'm not sure how the duty or sales tax situation would apply to you.

All of the models have tracks, onboard 12 volt batteries, power chute rotation, manual chute deflection, and hydrostatic transmissions. I believe all models are made in Japan except for the YT624EJ. I noticed a made in China sticker on the ones I have seen. You won't find that info on the company website. There are differences in weight and auger height adjustment etc. All the specs are available at Yamaha Motor Canada . 

I have used a Honda 928TCD briefly and I have briefly run a Yamaha YS1028J and a YT624EJ. The only comments I can make is that all of them are harder/different to turn than a wheeled machine. All of them are reasonably quiet at idle, but the Yamahas are much quieter at full throttle. I was shocked at how quiet the 1028 was. Anyways, I hope some of this info was helpful.


----------



## Coby7

Here in New-Brunswick Yamaha beats Honda on all sides. Reliability, performance, parts availlablity and price.


----------



## Big Ed

Coby7 said:


> Here in New-Brunswick Yamaha beats Honda on all sides. Reliability, performance, parts availlablity and price.


This is like Ford verses Chevy huh coby?

I love the color, if they had them down here I would just have to get one. But I would want one with wheels.
But if they only had tracks, I would have to get one just for the blue.

Though I would add some custom pin striping to mine.


----------



## Kenny kustom

There Is no ford vs Chevy. 

Ram all the way


----------



## mobiledynamics

BillyBob -

Care to share some details in how the CA to USA transaction is being offered.
I've toyed around with considering taking a drive up north if the price was right...


----------



## Kenny kustom

I'm two hours north of Pembina nd. 
If I can help, let me know!


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

well it sounded like the dealer was going to try to charge me canadian tax, being in the USA i don't think he's even allowed to do that, prolly just trying to get some extra cash out of me. Other than that it was just going to be freighted to me at $100 which sounded a bit too good to be true, i was expecting at least $200 for freight


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

snowjoke said:


> Billy Bob. I haven't bought either machine, but I have been checking out both brands up here in the Canuck land. There is a guy (coby7.. I think??) on the Yamaha section that has a Yamaha 624EJ. He seems to really like it and his last post mentions something about how it compares to a Honda 928.
> 
> As far as Canadian pricing goes....Dealers seem to be holding to MSRP $2599 on the new 624EJ. Many dealers have older 624 models discounted by $500-$600 because they retailed for $2999 - $3499 last year and they are too expensive when compared to the new EJ model. There are some dealers that are selling the Ys1028J model at a $600 discount, but that will probably end when the first storm arrives. You should be able to buy a YS1028J for about $3200 USD and a YT624EJ for about $2200 USD. I'm not sure how the duty or sales tax situation would apply to you.
> 
> All of the models have tracks, onboard 12 volt batteries, power chute rotation, manual chute deflection, and hydrostatic transmissions. I believe all models are made in Japan except for the YT624EJ. I noticed a made in China sticker on the ones I have seen. You won't find that info on the company website. There are differences in weight and auger height adjustment etc. All the specs are available at Yamaha Motor Canada .
> 
> I have used a Honda 928TCD briefly and I have briefly run a Yamaha YS1028J and a YT624EJ. The only comments I can make is that all of them are harder/different to turn than a wheeled machine. All of them are reasonably quiet at idle, but the Yamahas are much quieter at full throttle. I was shocked at how quiet the 1028 was. Anyways, I hope some of this info was helpful.



could u pm me where those dealers are for that YS1028J and how much are those yt1232ed's going for? apparently those have steering on them, way more machine than i need but would be so much easier to move around. That one made in china is disappointing to hear, is that the entire unit or just the body, motor?


----------



## snowjoke

Hey Billy, unless you're located near Quebec it probably wouldn't make sense shipping wise? I haven't shopped the YT1232ED because it's overkill for my situation. Some dealers use them as demos and then offer them with good discounts in Feb-March. BTW the msrp on the 1232 is $5299.

I had to visit 4 dealers to get a look at the entire line of machines. They tend to stock 1 or 2 1232's, 4 or 5 1028's and a bunch of 624's. As of 3 weeks ago the dealers said they had low stock on the 1028 ( some had none left with no more coming from Yamaha until next year). 

As far as the "made in China thing" goes, the dealers I visited had different reactions. Some were upset that Yamaha would do such a thing and are not stocking that model. Others were saying ,"well you know everything is made in China these days, and by the way this is only assembled in China under strict guidance by Yamaha." That same dealer insisted that the engines were all made in Japan. Who knows for sure?? I did notice the auger gearbox is different and the chute controls are different , but nobody could tell me if there were changes in the transmission etc. It is $900 cheaper than the model it is replacing, so I suspect there must be other changes. I started the machine and ran it around in the parking lot and it seemed to be well constructed, solid, and quiet.


----------



## Kenny kustom

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> well it sounded like the dealer was going to try to charge me canadian tax, being in the USA i don't think he's even allowed to do that, prolly just trying to get some extra cash out of me. Other than that it was just going to be freighted to me at $100 which sounded a bit too good to be true, i was expecting at least $200 for freight



I do a ton of usa shopping. I get double taxed. 

I pay the state sales tax, then the Canadian tax when I cross the boarder. 

So yes, he should be charging tax on whatever leaves his store.


----------



## m1234

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> so whats everyones opinion on the Yamaha Motor Canada :: Products :: Snowblowers :: Snowblowers :: YT624EJ
> 
> vs
> 
> a honda of similar price, which would be the 928 track
> 
> i found one guy willing to ship me that yamaha from canada, but that could end up being a bit of a pain, could take a while to get, ontop of that it may come damaged and then i have no idea what happens then.
> 
> From what i can tell the yamaha 'may' come with a battery on board, the hydro assist, and it almost looks like the augers on that thing are really beefy thick. but it does have a much smaller motor on it 170cc vs 270 on the honda.
> 
> i really like the next model up in the yamaha, that thing looks sweet, but, no way i can pay almost 4k for a blower
> 
> 
> one last thing, for anyone who has bought a honda or yamaha, about how much did u manage to get off the MSRP? everyone ive called seems to be trying to be really firm on pricing with the most being $100 off


That 24" YT624 compares with the Honda HS724, not the HS928, it's kind of an apples to oranges kind of thing. Spec-wise the Yamaha has a few features over the smaller HS724, but it has less power/displacement and is made in China vs Japan. The HS928 has 50% more power! The Hondas and the HS928 haven't changed much recently and are well proven and highly regarded, whereas the Yamaha is a new model and made in China, so it has virtually unknown performance and reliability, although we expect it to be excellent. The pricing of the Honda HS928 in the US is pretty good compared to the Canadian pricing, so I wouldn't even consider importing the Yamaha. The Hondas are a bit more basic but are more capable machines and the reliability, support and parts availability will be top notch.


----------



## Kenny kustom

With current canadian pricing.
The Honda 928 is priced about the same as the Yamaha 1028.


----------



## m1234

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> well it sounded like the dealer was going to try to charge me canadian tax, being in the USA i don't think he's even allowed to do that, prolly just trying to get some extra cash out of me. Other than that it was just going to be freighted to me at $100 which sounded a bit too good to be true, i was expecting at least $200 for freight





Kenny kustom said:


> With current canadian pricing.
> The Honda 928 is priced about the same as the Yamaha 1028.


But isn't the OP in the US? Local USA priced Honda vs Canadian Priced and shipped Yamaha.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Yup my bad. 
I was just stating that the 928 should be compared to the 1028.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

well i was comparning the 624 because i was comparing the canadian yamahas to the american honda's. The 624 shipped would roughly cost about as much as a 928. The 1028 blows the 928 honda out of the water, its really no comparison to me. little things like a carb drain on it


----------



## m1234

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> well i was comparning the 624 because i was comparing the canadian yamahas to the american honda's. The 624 shipped would roughly cost about as much as a 928. The 1028 blows the 928 honda out of the water, its really no comparison to me. little things like a carb drain on it


My HS724 has a thumb screw operated drain on the bottom of the float bowl, I would assume the HS928 has the same thing. Is this not a carb drain? Does the Yamaha have something different? 

I think there is quite a bit of "hype" with the Yamaha blowers since they are being sold again and many people just want something different. The Honda machines have been available for so many years without interruption, which is actually a good thing, but many people don't see any value that. The Yamaha seem to be good machines, but that doesn't automatically make everything else bad and that they blow everything else out of the water. It simply makes no sense how they could be so much better than a machine that is already so highly regarded by so many. What makes the Yamaha so much better?


----------



## Coby7

m1234 said:


> My HS724 has a thumb screw operated drain on the bottom of the float bowl, I would assume the HS928 has the same thing. Is this not a carb drain? Does the Yamaha have something different?
> 
> I think there is quite a bit of "hype" with the Yamaha blowers since they are being sold again and many people just want something different. The Honda machines have been available for so many years without interruption, which is actually a good thing, but many people don't see any value that. The Yamaha seem to be good machines, but that doesn't automatically make everything else bad and that they blow everything else out of the water. It simply makes no sense how they could be so much better than a machine that is already so highly regarded by so many. What makes the Yamaha so much better?


Seems like Honda lovers will be Yamaha haters. I compared both and for me price wise and performance wise the Yamaha came out on top. As far as drainage for fuel the Yamaha has 4 positions
1. closed seen in picture
2. run 
3. drain carb
4. drain tank

It's written in Japanese and not chinese.


----------



## Kenny kustom

What else makes the 1028 far superior to the 928?


----------



## Coby7

Kenny kustom said:


> What else makes the 1028 far superior to the 928?


Better engineering I guess.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Coby7 said:


> Kenny kustom said:
> 
> 
> 
> What else makes the 1028 far superior to the 928?
> 
> 
> 
> Better engineering I guess.
Click to expand...

Specific details.


----------



## m1234

Coby7 said:


> Seems like Honda lovers will be Yamaha haters. I compared both and for me price wise and performance wise the Yamaha came out on top. As far as drainage for fuel the Yamaha has 4 positions
> 1. closed seen in picture
> 2. run
> 3. drain carb
> 4. drain tank
> 
> It's written in Japanese and not chinese.


That seems a bit more convenient, but not nearly a huge difference consider the Honda has a thumb screw.

Which performance specs did the Yamaha blow away the Honda? Power, displacement, torque, size, ground speed, fuel efficiency, tank size, auger dimensions, throwing distance, length of time on market or number of units in service? The Honda is either the same or better in all of these categories, so I just don't see where the Yamaha is blowing it away?


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

m1234 said:


> That seems a bit more convenient, but not nearly a huge difference consider the Honda has a thumb screw.
> 
> Which performance specs did the Yamaha blow away the Honda? Power, displacement, torque, size, ground speed, fuel efficiency, tank size, auger dimensions, throwing distance, length of time on market or number of units in service? The Honda is either the same or better in all of these categories, so I just don't see where the Yamaha is blowing it away?


yamaha has a bit bigger engine, the augers look beefier from the pictures but thats just speculation, its quieter, and the motor is enclosed. as for the carb drain, im sure 99% of the people with honda's didn't even know it had it, and those who do, 99% don't have the time to mess with it in the bitter cold. The controls look better on the yamaha, has a battery and key start

without a doubt the yamaha smokes the honda.


----------



## m1234

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> yamaha has a bit bigger engine, the augers look beefier from the pictures but thats just speculation, its quieter, and the motor is enclosed. as for the carb drain, im sure 99% of the people with honda's didn't even know it had it, and those who do, 99% don't have the time to mess with it in the bitter cold. The controls look better on the yamaha, has a battery and key start
> 
> without a doubt the yamaha smokes the honda.


Are you being sarcastic?

I was referring to the HSS724 vs the YT624EJ that Coby considered. This Honda is made in Japan, has 25 cc more displacement, more power and torque, a transmission release lever, both side and rear mounted skids and a bigger knurled wide-mouth fuel filler cap. So it blows away the YT624EJ. No, I don't think so. Both are good machines, with minor differences. Why can't both be good? 

In Canada, the Hondas can be bought with the battery/key start too, albeit with an even higher selling price.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

that 624 doesn't even exist to me once i found out its made in china. im comparing the 1028 to the 928 honda american.

if u read my posts, not coby's....... you'll clearly see thats what i was discussing last.

now, sure thats not entirely fair because honda makes canadian models too but everything i said applies to them as well, except the battery, and then comes a higher price, more than the yamaha from the sounds of it


----------



## m1234

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> that 624 doesn't even exist to me once i found out its made in china. im comparing the 1028 to the 928 honda american.
> 
> if u read my posts, not coby's....... you'll clearly see thats what i was discussing last.
> 
> now, sure thats not entirely fair because honda makes canadian models too but everything i said applies to them as well, except the battery, and then comes a higher price, more than the yamaha from the sounds of it


As long as we exclude the China made YT624, and only compare the USA Honda 928 models against the Yamaha, then our opinions are not so far apart. I would not go so far as to say the 1028 blows the US 928 away, but I agree there are a definitely more features on the Canadian 1028 vs the US 928. That being said, there is a considerable price difference between a US 928 and the Canadian 1028. The Canadian HSS928 and the 1028 are similarly priced, but then there are less differences in features, although the power difference will still be there.


----------



## sr71

Even though I've had 12+years of near perfect Honda 11-32 operation, I'd consider a Yamaha if they were available locally. Just looked at the Yamaha website… their big machines are similarly equipped to Honda…and look similarly built (like tanks). Yamaha also makes a very reliable small engine albeit not nearly as well known as Honda. You'll be a happy owner (either way) for many, many years.


----------



## superedge88

sr71 said:


> Even though I've had 12+years of near perfect Honda 11-32 operation, I'd consider a Yamaha if they were available locally. Just looked at the Yamaha website… their big machines are similarly equipped to Honda…and look similarly built (like tanks). Yamaha also makes a very reliable small engine albeit not nearly as well known as Honda. You'll be a happy owner (either way) for many, many years.


This is how I feel as well.

It's ok to think that both brands are at the very top, it's laughable to act as if one is terrible as some have already opined in multiple threads.

Fanboy: My brand is the best!
Observer: Why is it the best?
Fanboy: One time I saw the other brand break down/come up short!
Observer: Couldn't that be interpreted as the exception and not the rule?
Fanboy: No, because then the anecdote wouldn't serve my purposes- to make me feel superior based on products I use as my identity.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

im pretty sure nobody has said a honda is terrible, but the yamaha has some clear advantages at the same price range


----------



## Coby7

I never said one was bad or one was better. I said I evaluated both and found the Yamaha to outperform the Honda. I clearly preferd the Yamaha, I might be wrong but it was my perception. Plus there was $1100 difference which is quite an incentive.


----------



## superedge88

Coby7 said:


> I never said one was bad or one was better. I said I evaluated both and found the Yamaha to outperform the Honda. I clearly preferd the Yamaha, I might be wrong but it was my perception. Plus there was $1100 difference which is quite an incentive.












Coby7 said:


> I don't hate my neighbour south of me but we have mostly prevaling north, north west winds and he always waits until I'm done clearing my driveway before clearing his. He's an understanding fellow and if he needs to leave at 8 he will call me at 6 and ask if I would open my driveway early first so he doesn't have to do his twice. His driveway is over 200 feet away from mine. But he knows I own a Yamaha, he only has an HS928. lol
> He used to own a Craftsman 12/30 and thought he'd do one better on me when he got a good deal on a Honda. He still walks with his tail between his legs to this day. The neighbor across the street from him both a YS928 to make things even worse.





Coby7 said:


> My enjoyment comes from helping out the Hondas 928 owners once I'm done opening mine.


I must have completely misunderstood what you were saying.


----------



## Coby7

What's your point, none of those quotes says Honda isn't a good machine they just state that I feel I made a better choice in my purchase and that my neighbours feel the same way. You can keep trying to inflame me but I'm not going to bite.


----------



## superedge88

Coby7 said:


> What's your point, none of those quotes says Honda isn't a good machine they just state that I feel I made a better choice in my purchase and that my neighbours feel the same way. You can keep trying to inflame me but I'm not going to bite.


Not trying to inflame anyone. I guess I took your statments as meaning something totally different than how they read. I thought that you were laughing out loud at your neighbor "only" having a honda...

And for the record, I would totally try a Yamaha, despite relying on some China parts. Parts from China is probably one of the ways they are staying such a low price compared to Honda. Long term reliability would be the only question for the newer yamaha blowers. I think that Yamaha is trying to stay a major worldwide snowblower competitor, if only they decided that the US market was worth their time.
I am also intrigued by what Robert (from honda) has been saying about the upcoming Honda snowblowers having some nice upgrades.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

when are the new honda's coming?


----------



## Coby7

superedge88 said:


> I thought that you were laughing out loud at your neighbor "only" having a honda...


Actually I was lol after he sent me this email

"Yamaha looks good and your machine seem to throw snow a country mile. Are you happy with it?


Earl" 

Then he came over and tried it, he seemed impressed. My phrase structure might not have been the best but what I meant when I said he only had a Honda is that he didn't have a Yamaha.


----------



## superedge88

BigBillyBobandhisGoat said:


> when are the new honda's coming?


It'll take me a while to find the post because I can't remember what thread it was in, but I believe that he said next year if I remember right?


----------



## EarthWindandFire

Feel free to read the Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club page at the following web address. I'm a member and enjoy reading the threads.

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club

It's well known (common knowledge) that Yamaha is better than Honda. We're not talking a huge difference, but enough to warrant more research.

BCS and Grillo are the best snowblowers available for residential use. The Yamaha's are second best and Honda comes in third.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Everyone seems to be slamming anything made in China. Everyone wants a sticker saying " made in the usa". 

Well, you really don't. You have proved that fact, and voted with your wallet. I read an article once, that stated, if the iPhone that costs around $500 was made in the usa, it would cost about 2 grand.

Labour in Asia is cheap. Unlike most other places. The guy at gm that bolts on the left front door on the car, expects 40 bucks an hour. More manufacturing is moving to anywhere else, but here. 
Bombardier just opened a huge manufacturing plant in Mexico. 

Just my two Canadian cents. ( .75 cents us)


----------



## Coby7

Yes, but GM paid greatly for the ignition switches made in China. Hopefully a lesson learnt. You can't skim on decimal points when translating inches to mms.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Maybe you guys should get on board with the metric system!


----------



## Coby7

Would be long over due. Especially when all the people you trade with are on the metric system.

Plus the metric system is so simple, Water freezes at zero boils at 100, 1 litre of water weighs 1 Kgm, a ton is 1000Kgms, I could go on The only place we lack is when your driving 60mph your also driving 1 mile per minute but when we are driving 60 km per hour we are also doing 1 km per minute.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

its not that americans arn't voting with their dollar, alot of them are, its the corperation ceo's are voting with theirs, and its only theirs that counts. And they want an extra billion dollar bonus this chrismas, so they outsource to china.

and the only reason things are so expensive to make in america is because our major export is CASH to china, we've been giving our wealth away and creating debts that devalue it further, that and china is one of the few countries that still uses slaves. if we closed our imports and exports, in less than a decade we would be back to the real america


----------



## Kenny kustom

So. No more importing fuel from Alberta?


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> I never said one was bad or one was better. I said I evaluated both and found the Yamaha to outperform the Honda. I clearly preferd the Yamaha, I might be wrong but it was my perception. Plus there was $1100 difference which is quite an incentive.





Coby7 said:


> Better engineering *I guess.*


So Coby7, in other words, you *don't* have a clue why the Yamaha is better?


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

Kenny kustom said:


> So. No more importing fuel from Alberta?


nope we got plenty


----------



## Coby7

KaRLiToS said:


> So Coby7, in other words, you *don't* have a clue why the Yamaha is better?


Nope, it's just better, maybe the tefflon in the chute, maybe the engine rpm, maybe because I'm old and can't see the difference.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> Nope, it's just better, maybe the tefflon in the chute, maybe the engine rpm, maybe because I'm old and can't see the difference.



All the "*maybe*" point out that you don't have a clue, sorry coby7.

Coby7, please read the link here: PLEASE READ THIS COBY7

Actually, I would like to own both blowers, but in my situation, I made the Honda's choice because I have a dealer at 5 minutes from my house and the price was cheaper. The Yamaha YS1028J is 4100$ and the one I bought , the Honda HSS928TC cost me 3404$. They have almost the same caracteristics, except for the Teflon Chute and more small points. At the end, it will do the same job at the same rate, they look almost the same, one is red the other is blue.




> *So, the next time you reach for the mouse and get ready to launch an angry litany of reasons why your favorite – thing – is better than the other person’s, hesitate.
> 
> Realize you have your irrational reasons, and so do they, and nothing will be gained by your proselytizing.*


----------



## Coby7

KaRLiToS said:


> All the "*maybe*" point out that you don't have a clue, sorry coby7.
> 
> Coby7, please read the link here: PLEASE READ THIS COBY7


Like I've clearly stated I tested both and for me the Yamaha came out on top. My neighbours have Hondas and they both agree with my decision.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> Like I've clearly stated I tested both and for me the Yamaha came out on top. My neighbours have Hondas and they both agree with my decision.


This doesn't mean anything.

Please read the link I provided for you about brand loyalty. If you are acting with your neighnors the way you are acting here. I understand them if they just say what you want to hear.

_______________________________

On another note, BigBillyBobandhisGoat, I wouldn't pay the risk to make a snowblower ship that far. If you have a Yamaha dealer near you and you think it will be the best model for you, go ahead and get it as fast as you can. But if you don't have any close to you, get the other best choice for you.

Even if the Yamaha is 200 times better than the honda ones, shipping it crossborder will be a pain, and don't forget about shpping fees, duty fees, risk of damaging in the shpping process and all that crap. 

Good luck in making the best choice possible.


----------



## Coby7

KaRLiToS keep trying to put me and Yamaha down and I'll find reasons to purchase the Yamaha. Had my first Yamaha YT524 for 30 years and it went true horrible storms. Don't expect to out live this one.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> KaRLiToS keep trying to put me and Yamaha down and I'll find reasons to purchase the Yamaha. Had my first Yamaha YT524 for 30 years and it went true horrible storms. Don't expect to out live this one.


If you think I'm trying to put you and the Yamaha down, then you haven't understand anything at all. Have fun with your toy Coby, while I have fun with mine.

(Like I said, and you probably skipped that, both are extraordinary machines.)


----------



## Coby7

Maybe you should read that post yourself.


----------



## Coby7

KaRLiToS, for the sake of argument what machine do you have?


----------



## Coby7

For one thing I know for sure is what my neighbour's next snowblowers are going to be and I'm pretty sure they won't be Hondas.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> KaRLiToS, for the sake of argument what machine do you have?


I just told it in one of my previous post. I have a Honda HSS928TC that I have never tried yet. It is brand new in my shed ... And no I haven't tested the Yamaha either.

What I don't understand is you are trying to make the OP choose the Yamaha without even taking his situation into consideration.


This is one of my previous post too, you can't have a more neutral opinion:



> On another note, BigBillyBobandhisGoat, I wouldn't pay the risk to make a snowblower ship that far. If you have a Yamaha dealer near you and you think it will be the best model for you, go ahead and get it as fast as you can. But if you don't have any close to you, get the other best choice for you.
> 
> Even if the Yamaha is 200 times better than the honda ones, shipping it crossborder will be a pain, and don't forget about shpping fees, duty fees, risk of damaging in the shpping process and all that crap.
> 
> Good luck in making the best choice possible.





Coby7 said:


> For one thing I know for sure is what my neighbour's next snowblowers are going to be and I'm pretty sure they won't be Hondas.


And what does this have to do about the current discussion? Your neighbors probably have a dealer near them? And your neighbors are fictionnal, we don't know if what you are saying is true, so we can't really base a conclusion on some "neighbors". Don't you think?


----------



## lebenfitti

My Word! You guys should put an end to the cat fight. Us regular snow blower guys (who are not so insecure about our machines) are just waiting for the slapping and hair pulling to start!


----------



## KaRLiToS

Coby7 said:


> KaRLiToS You're an IDtenT. Give it a rest. Maudit Québucois


Coby7, I am done here. 

If at least you could understand my point. Have a nice day.


----------



## Kenny kustom

I have been you tubing the yammys. I had no idea Japan got so much friggen snow!!!
Their ads are hilarious...


I'm just waiting for the dealer to let me know when he gets the 1028, so I can at least see it in person before I decide. 

Where I am. The 1028 is cheaper than the 928. 

Plus, it just looks badass.


----------



## Coby7

KaRLiToS said:


> Coby7, I am done here.
> 
> If at least you could understand my point. Have a nice day.


Good! Didn't get your point anyway.


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

man i just looked at those bcs and grillo blowers, man....man....this is rediculess it never stops. they look freaking awesome, HUGE tires so about as good as tracks, looks like some or most have steering, some hydro's which is weird because their top end model doesn't have a hydro, but u can get a diesal engine on those suckers, except for the hydro model again disappointing so alot of choices and compramises.

looks like there's a bunch of different blower attachments to choose from as well which further complicates them. anyone know how well they would rank against a yamaha/honda? it says it throws 30-40 feet on the single stage model which doesn't sound that impressive, but it says its the best 'supposedly' but im not sure what they are basing that on. but the unit on the whole does look sweet, and u can get a seat and snowblow sitting down lol

downside is id have about 6k in it for the diesal model lol


----------



## Kenny kustom

Crazy Japanese 
http://youtu.be/IEak30e97FI


----------



## sscotsman

Coby,
strike one.
three and you are out.
be good or be gone.
Scot


----------



## KaRLiToS

This is Hilarious.

Check at that dash.


----------



## micah68kj

KaRLiToS said:


> This is Hilarious.
> 
> Check at that dash.


I've seen airplanes with fewer controls..


----------



## sscotsman

Kenny kustom said:


> Crazy Japanese
> ヤンマー大形除雪機 - YouTube


wow! that's a very impressive machine..
but what struck me most about the video was:
with all that power and technology, you still have to _walk_ behind it?! 
no seat? 

Scot


----------



## micah68kj

sscotsman said:


> wow! that's a very impressive machine..
> but what struck me most about the video was:
> with all that power and technology, you still have to _walk_ behind it?!
> no seat?
> 
> Scot


I just *gotta get a HORN* for my snowblower! 
But on a more serious note, I see these ads for these huge Japanese blowers and they never clean down close to the ground. There always seems to be a few inches of snow left. Is it my eyes or do they just not clean down as low as we do in U.S?
*And where in the heck do they park these monsters??*p


----------



## BigBillyBobandhisGoat

hmmm after watching some video's those bcs's and gorilla's look really hard to control, and i guess it was just a hydro clutch not a hydro transmission. the killer is the attachments cost as much as standalone units. watched a wood chipper video and wasn't very impressed with that, generator attachment costs 1k, and the log splitter was a joke, i dunno i was hyped at first but now i dont know what to think about them. plus i could prob buy an old skidsteer to shovel my drive at some of those prices lol....


----------



## Kenny kustom

KaRLiToS said:


> This is Hilarious.
> 
> Check at that dash.


Mm mm.... Buttons and switches...


----------



## Kenny kustom

Theres a pretty major weight difference between the two brands. 

The small yammy 624 is 251 lbs
The lager honda 928 is only 212 lbs
The large 1028 yamaha is 373. 

Thicker steel in the yamahas ? Built better ?


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Theres a pretty major weight difference between the two brands.
> 
> The small yammy 624 is 251 lbs
> The lager honda 928 is only 212 lbs
> The large 1028 yamaha is 373.
> 
> Thicker steel in the yamahas ? Built better ?


Nice try, but this is incorrect and misleading. The Yamahas are indeed heavier, but not by the margin you show. 

You compared the US Honda HS928, which doesn't have a battery or joystick chute control and associated motors, or the hydraulic auger height control like on the Yamaha 1028. You also compared wet weight of the Yamaha to dry weight of the Honda, which is good for about 20 lbs on the 1028. 

For machines with similar features:

Small yammy 624 is 251 lbs wet / about 238 dry
Canadian HSS724TCD is 218 lbs dry

Canadian HSS928TCD (the Honda with a battery and joystick chute control) is 265 lbs dry
Yamaha 1028 is 373 lbs wet / 353 lbs dry

So the smaller machines are about 20 lbs different, and the larger machines are 88 lbs different as opposed to your calculation of 161 lbs.

Now, where that difference comes from, I have no clue, but there must be something beefier on the Yamahas. Us Honda owners will hope that is somewhere that didn't need beefing up. 

BTW, please correct me if my numbers aren't correct, but I think they are OK.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I couldn't buy a Japanese snow blower. I'd have to go with the Honda.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Ok. 
Let's go on price and features. 

Honda 724tcd Is 3499
Yamaha 624. 2599.


I would also concider 88lbs on a snowblower fairly significant.


----------



## micah68kj

Heck. Just gonna stick with my trusty old $100 Toro 521!


----------



## detdrbuzzard

Kenny kustom said:


> Ok.
> Let's go on price and features.
> 
> Honda 724tcd Is 3499
> Yamaha 624. 2599.


seeing that K4AF is south of the boarder like me our only option is a Honda. I have family in Canada who could go out and buy a Yamaha or honda for me but the duty to bring it back across the border while cheaper than having it shipped would still add too much cost to either machine


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Ok.
> Let's go on price and features.
> 
> Honda 724tcd Is 3499
> Yamaha 624. 2599.
> 
> 
> I would also concider 88lbs on a snowblower fairly significant.


Yes, but the Yamaha is made in China, so it should be significantly cheaper, since it is so much cheaper to make. There is only 20 lbs difference between these two.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Ok so apparently, shipping a snowblower from Canada to USA is duty free.

Shipping can be expensive though. I did an estimate of 300$ but it can be far worst, insurance is also a most for a piece of mechanic that expensive.


You can try the calculation yourself over at that link.http://www.dutycalculator.com/new-import-duty-and-tax-calculation/


----------



## Kenny kustom

Everything is pulling me towards the Yamaha. 
The dealers are both about the same distance away from me. 1+ hours. 

The yamaha dealer has been very friendly and answered all my emails promptly. 

I went into the Honda dealer in person. Actually to see a yamaha, as they are yam/Honda dealer. 

The salesman slammed the Yamaha blowers and acted like Honda poop don't stink. Just didn't give me the warm fuzzies. 
I just love the look of the Yamaha.


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Ok.
> Let's go on price and features.
> 
> Honda 724tcd Is 3499
> Yamaha 624. 2599.
> 
> 
> I would also concider 88lbs on a snowblower fairly significant.


For the most part, things are priced as high as the market will allow, otherwise companies don't last too long. It's not always the case, and prices are not correct down to the penny. Plus, companies can trade off volume vs margin. I assume that if Yamaha could charge more, then they probably would. But in this case, I consider the pricing seems pretty close to what I would expect, except maybe the Honda being a few hundred dollars too high. But that's just my assessment, based on the fact that I consider that both are top of the line machines with similar performance and features, yet one is made in Japan and one is more inexpensively made in China and relatively unproven in it's current form and market. To many people, the made-in-China discount is worthwhile, but others they might be happy to pay a premium to have something built somewhere that has higher labour costs. In some cases, it's cost prohibitive to build anywhere but China so we don't even get the choice. But paying a premium for something not built in China is an individual's choice, and can't really be judged to be right or wrong by someone else.


----------



## KaRLiToS

Harmonized Tariff Schedule of the United States

I have made the researches, no duty fee from canada to USa for snowblowers


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Everything is pulling me towards the Yamaha.
> The dealers are both about the same distance away from me. 1+ hours.
> 
> The yamaha dealer has been very friendly and answered all my emails promptly.
> 
> I went into the Honda dealer in person. Actually to see a yamaha, as they are yam/Honda dealer.
> 
> The salesman slammed the Yamaha blowers and acted like Honda poop don't stink. Just didn't give me the warm fuzzies.
> I just love the look of the Yamaha.


I bought my Honda in MB at a Honda/Yamaha dealer similar to what you describe. They were responsive during the purchase process. Unfortunately, mine was delivered with a missing handlebar bolt. No big deal, but it took about 6 months (some of this delay was from me not following up quickly) and 10 or more phone calls to the dealer and Honda Canada for me to finally get my bolt. Broken promises from the salesperson like, "I'll check if one is in stock, otherwise I'll just pull one off another machine if not" was made to both me and the Honda Canada customer service rep. It was an amazing amount of work to get such a simple part. Once the Honda customer service rep started dealing with the parts department, it went a bit better and I finally got my part. If you want further details PM me. I would not recommend this dealer.


----------



## Kenny kustom

That dealer is the one I went to. 
The only dual yam hon dealer. 


A few posts up, they state the all Yamaha blowers are made in China. 

I was under the impression that it is just the 624. 

Not the 1028 and the 1232


----------



## m1234

m1234 said:


> For the most part, things are priced as high as the market will allow, otherwise companies don't last too long. It's not always the case, and prices are not correct down to the penny. Plus, companies can trade off volume vs margin. I assume that if Yamaha could charge more, then they probably would. But in this case, I consider the pricing seems pretty close to what I would expect, except maybe the Honda being a few hundred dollars too high. But that's just my assessment, based on the fact that I consider that both are top of the line machines with similar performance and features, yet one is made in Japan and one is more inexpensively made in China and relatively unproven in it's current form and market. To many people, the made-in-China discount is worthwhile, but others they might be happy to pay a premium to have something built somewhere that has higher labour costs. In some cases, it's cost prohibitive to build anywhere but China so we don't even get the choice. But paying a premium for something not built in China is an individual's choice, and can't really be judged to be right or wrong by someone else.





Kenny kustom said:


> That dealer is the one I went to.
> The only dual yam hon dealer.
> 
> 
> A few posts up, they state the all Yamaha blowers are made in China.
> 
> I was under the impression that it is just the 624.
> 
> Not the 1028 and the 1232


I'm confused by the wording, are you saying that the 1028 and 1232 are also built in China?


----------



## Kenny kustom

I thought the 624 only was China. 

Thought the rest were Japan.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Spoke to Yamaha this morning. They state: All three Yamaha models are made in china under guidelines and supervision by yamaha japan staff.


----------



## superedge88

Kenny kustom said:


> Spoke to Yamaha this morning. They state: All three Yamaha models are made in china under guidelines and supervision by yamaha japan staff.


Every company that makes products in China say that they are under the same guidelines and supervision as if they were made in (fill in the blank) 
The proof comes from long term customer feedback.


----------



## Normex

Kenny kustom said:


> Spoke to Yamaha this morning. They state: All three Yamaha models are made in china under guidelines and supervision by yamaha japan staff.


 And they go to lunch together and have sake.


----------



## Coby7




----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I'm not so sure about the sake. In china the national drink is Maotai. My guess would be after a few maotais THEN the sake might hit the table


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Spoke to Yamaha this morning. They state: All three Yamaha models are made in china under guidelines and supervision by yamaha japan staff.


Thanks for verifying this. It really helps to know all of these details when making comparisons. These companies aren't stupid. They know a lot about what they are selling and who their competition is. You usually get what you pay for, and you usually don't get something for nothing.


----------



## mobiledynamics

Paging [email protected]

724, 928, etc - can you shed some light on COO of all makes *trax or wheels*


----------



## [email protected]

mobiledynamics said:


> Paging [email protected]
> 
> 724, 928, etc - can you shed some light on COO of all makes *trax or wheels*


Yes....

All Honda *2-stage models* (all track and wheel drive) are made at Honda plants *in Japan*. This includes all USA and Canada-spec models. The _engines _for these units are cast, machined, assembled at a Honda plant in Thailand, and then sent to Japan for final assembly before being shipped to the USA/Canada.

All Honda *single-stage models* (HS720) are made in *Swepsonville, NC. *This includes the casting, machining and assembly of the engine. Previous models (HS520) were also made there too.

Earlier this summer, the Honda plant in Swepsonville, NC, announced they would be manufacturing 2-stage models in the future. No other details or schedule available at this time.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's really hard to stay on top of who is making what, where 

Thanks Robert.


----------



## Kenny kustom

This is comical... Ive got the dealer telling me, the 1028 is 100% made in Japan. 
Yamaha canada says its china....


----------



## Kenny kustom

Dealer just sent me two pics. 
The 1028 with a made in Japan sticker
The 624 with a made in China sticker.


----------



## m1234

Kenny kustom said:


> Dealer just sent me two pics.
> The 1028 with a made in Japan sticker
> The 624 with a made in China sticker.


I wonder if the 1028 is old stock?


----------



## Kenny kustom

m1234 said:


> Kenny kustom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer just sent me two pics.
> The 1028 with a made in Japan sticker
> The 624 with a made in China sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the 1028 is old stock?
Click to expand...

Just arrived.


----------



## Kenny kustom

Good afternoon Ken! 

I been to see our Japanese resources to get this clarified and Yes The YS1028J is actually made in Japan. There was some confusion because it looks like that it was suppose to be made in China where other snowblowers are made however didn't happen. 

Sorry for the misunderstanding and hope this help to clarify. 

Sincerely, 
Remi 


YAMAHA MOTOR CANADA LTD.
480 Gordon Baker Road, Toronto, Ontario, M2H3B4

T 416-498-1911

www.yamaha-motor.ca


----------



## Kenny kustom

Pics.


----------



## Nickdatech

I was doing some research in the search bar and came across this thread, so i just wanna leave this here because I'm a proud 2020 Yamaha YT624 owner that is now built in Japan!


----------



## orangputeh

Nickdatech said:


> I was doing some research in the search bar and came across this thread, so i just wanna leave this here because I'm a proud 2020 Yamaha YT624 owner that is now built in Japan!
> View attachment 172452


and??????


----------



## Lunta

Nickdatech said:


> I was doing some research in the search bar and came across this thread, so i just wanna leave this here because I'm a proud 2020 Yamaha YT624 owner that is now built in Japan!


That‘s good to know. 
My YT660 is Made in China, and I’ve told lots of people that it is. I wasn’t very happy that it was. Now I can update them that there are new models around that are Made in Japan. For many, that has an affect on their buying decision.


----------



## Nickdatech

orangputeh said:


> and??????


Just letting people know that the YT624 is not made in China anymore.


----------



## Nickdatech

Lunta said:


> That‘s good to know.
> My YT660 is Made in China, and I’ve told lots of people that it is. I wasn’t very happy that it was. Now I can update them that there are new models around that are Made in Japan. For many, that has an affect on their buying decision.


Yes I absolutely agree with u. If the salesman would've told me that its made in China i wouldn't of bought it. All the demo models on the show room floor had " Made in Japan" stickers on them.


----------

